# Sticky - Wyndham 2017 Maintenance Fee List



## TUGBrian

*Alexandria* 

UDI All   All   5.46

*Atlantic City - Skyline Tower*

UDI All   All   6.53

*Avenue Plaza* 

1 BR   Annual        777.53
1 BR   Even           371.25
1 BR   Odd            402.87
Studio   Annual      603.64
Studio   Even         288.38
Studio   Odd          321.27

*Bay Club of Sandestin*

All   Annual   610.83

*Bay *

Mountain Meadows    All   Annual   950.71
Cliffside II                   All   Annual   816.82
Cliffside III                 All   Annual   860.2
Fairways                     All   Annual   811.66
Hamilton Cove    2xShare   Annual   903
Hamilton Cove    1xShare   Annual   875.62
Mountain Ridge          All   Annual   732.2

*Beach Street Cottages* 

UDI All   All   5.82

*Beaver Creek* 

UDI All   All   4.13

*Bentley Brook*

1 BR Single   Annual   869.47
2 BR Single   Annual   945.63
Studio Single   Annual   700.56
UDI All   All   6.48

*Bluebeard's Beach Club*

1 BR   Annual   1083.35
1 BR   Even   507
1 BR   Odd   565.5
Loft   Annual   920.38
Loft   Even   433.5
Loft   Odd   477
Studio   Annual   777.77
Studio   Even   370
Studio   Odd   399.5

*Bonnet Creek*

UDI Standard   All   5.63
*Bonnet Creek - Presidential Club*

UDI  All   5.86

*Branson*

Falls                             All   All   6.44
Meadows                      All   All   6.04
Meadows II                  All   All   5.95
Mountain Vista             All   All   6.09

*Capital Cove at National Harbor*

Standard   All   4.05
Presidential   All   4.23

*Captains' Court*

Presidential   All   All   4.38

*Club Destin  *

One Br Multi Suite   Annual   524.74
Two Br Mulit Suite   Annual   787.09
Type A   Annual   539.24
Type B   Annual   631.08
Type C   Annual   535.92
Type D   Annual   304.52
Type E   Annual   262.35
Unit 317   Annual   532.7
Unit 319   Annual   572.05
Unit 417   Annual   629.67
Unit 419   Annual   608.6

*Club Wyndham Access*

All   All   5.6

*Coconut Malorie*

All   Annual   551.07

*Cypress Palms *

All   All   6.43

*Daytona - Ocean Walk *

All   All   6.21
*Daytona - Ocean Walk II  *

All   All   5.65

*Desert Blue*

Standard   All   3.83
Presidential   All   4.14

*Destin - Bay Club*

All   All   6.2
*Destin - Majestic Sun*

All   All   5.97

*Dolphin's Cove*

1-A   Annual   748.51
1-A   Biennial   374.25
1-B   Annual   880.44
1-B   Biennial   440.21
1-C   Annual   885.7
1-C   Biennial   442.84
2-D   Annual   990.39
2-D   Biennial   495.19
2-E   Annual   1103.83
2-E   Biennial   551.91
3-F   Annual   1247.2
3-F   Biennial   623.59

*Durango *

All   All   9.53

*Dye Club Villas*

Fractional   Annual   5561.65
All   All   3.48

*Elysian *

Loft   Annual   1011.6
Loft   Even   489.43
Loft   Odd   517.18
Parlor   Annual   977.87
Parlor   Even   473.11
Parlor   Odd   499.93
Studio King   Annual   974.12
Studio King   Even   471.3
Studio King   Odd   498.01

*Fairfield Glade*

All   All   6.55

*Fairways of the Mountain *


All   Annual   751.67
Even / Odd   Annual   386.83

*Flagstaff*

Ridgewood All   Annual   878.6
Tanglewood All   Annual   748.39

*Fox Run*

All   Annual   732.85

*Glacier Canyon Lodge *

Standard   All   6.24
Presidential   All   6.58

*Glade *

Nottingham Villas All   All   5.62
Kensington Woods All   Annual   976.43
Laurel Ridge A-Side   Annual   783.04
Laurel Ridge B-Side   Annual   667.98
Laurel Ridge Double Share   Annual   1139.49
Oak Knoll All   Annual   887.96
Sterling Forest 1 BR   Annual   791.14
Sterling Forest 2 BR   Annual   881.76
Sterling Forest Studio   Annual   685.25
Stone Castle Double Share   Annual   1320.78
Stone Castle Single Share   Annual   1084.54
Stone Castle All   Annual   1220.76
Wellington Place All   Annual   816.56

*Grand Desert*

All   All   4.52
*Grand Desert Tower 3*

All   All   4.58

*Great Smokies Lodge *

Standard   All   4.62
Presidential   All   5.06

*Harbortown Point *

Islander All   Annual   786.99
Mariner All   Annual   778.85
Voyager All   Annual   785.97

*Harbour *

Fairways All   All   5.87
Fairways All   Annual   870.34
Harbourside All   Annual   762.77
Harbourside II All   Annual   733.05
SandCastle Village All   Annual   878.42
Sand Castle Village II    All   Annual   732.9
Waterwood Townhouses All   Annual   687.05
Sand Castle Cove    All   Annual   720.63
WindJammer Villas I All   Annual   814.52
WindJammer Villas II All   Annual   778.75

*High Point World Resort *

2 BR Townhouse   Annual   1031.18
One BR   Annual   821.48

*King Cotton Villas*

   All - Presidential   All   3.94

*Kingsgate *

A   Annual   677.46
B   Annual   503.96
C   Annual   969.33

*Kona Hawaiian Village *

2 BR   Annual   1259.23
Biennial   639.61
Triennial   429.74
All   All   5.25

*Lake Tara *

Cove All   Annual   855.62
Gardens All   Annual   867.84
Lake Tara I 1 BR   Annual   777.83
Lake Tara I Studio   Annual   755.61
Lake Tara II All   Annual   905.62
Lake Tara III All   Annual   496.36

*Makai Club   Condos *

Annual   1081.69
Biennial   540.84
*Makai Club   Cottages *

Annual   1657.15
Biennial   828.58

*Margaritaville Vacation Club *

Presidential   All   6.15
Standard   All   6.05

*Mauna Loa Interval Owners *

1 BR   Annual   1420.18
1 BR   Biennial   720.09
2 BR   Annual   1827.73
2 BR   Biennial   923.86

*Mountain Loft*

All   Annual   890.49

*Mountains-Maple Ridge *

Double Share   Annual   1372.68
Single Share   Annual   1171.06

*Myrtle Beach *

Ocean Boulevard I All   All   5.8
Ocean Boulevard II All   All   5.29
Ocean Boulevard III All   All   4.67
Ocean Boulevard IV All   All   5.16
Seawatch North POA All   All   5.78
Seawatch North T/S All   All   5.62
Seawatch Plantation All   All   5.66
Seawatch South Towers All   All   5.62
Westwinds All   All   8.07
Ocean Blvd All   All   6.39

*Nashville - Music City*

All   All   6.67

*New Orleans - La Belle Maison*

All   All   5.12

*New York City - Midtown 45*

Standard   All   4.37
Presidential   Presidential   All   4.45

*Newport Onshore*

1 BR   Annual   1412.74
2 BR   Annual   1468.24
3 BR   Annual   1524.39
*Newport Overlook *

2 BR   Annual   1165.38
*Newport-Bay Voyage*

1 BR Quartershare   Annual   10440.6
1 BR Single Interval   Annual   885.26
*Newport-Inn on Long Wharf*

1 BR   Annual   976.57
*Newport-Inn on the Harbor *

1 BR   Annual   872.92
*Newport-Long Wharf Resort   *

1 BR   Annual   982.64
2 BR   Annual   1051.57
3 BR   Annual   1118.76

*Ocean Ridge*

Bay Point at Edisto All   All   8.02
Beach Walk  All   All   5.97
Edisto Village  All   All   7.3
Egrets Point  All   Annual   1222.31
Fairway Terrace  All   All   7.42
Fairway Terrace All   Annual   1022.45
Marsh Point  All   All   8.66
Marsh Point II  All   All   8.71
Sea Oaks  End   Annual   1297.96
Sea OaksMiddle   Annual   1289.82
Sea Palms 2 BR   Annual   1310.12
Sea Palms Loft   Annual   1432.29
South Pointe  All   All   6.12
Bay Point at Edisto All   Annual   1149.33


*Oceanside * 

All Annual   1309.43
*Oceanside Pier*

All   All   4.65

*OIRC *

2 BR   Annual   934.88

*Pagosa *

Eagle's Loft All   Annual   819.25
Elk's Run All   Annual   785.07
Master's Place   All   Annual   578.73
Mountain Meadows   All   Annual   940.59
Peregrine   All   All   6.19
Ptarmigan   All   Annual   987.41
Teal Landing   All   All   5.72
Village Pointe   All   Annual   948.55

*Pahio at Bali Hai Villas  *

1/Bd/1Bth   Annual   943.3
1/Bd/1Bth   Even   450.26
1/Bd/1Bth   Odd   487.93
1Bd/2Bth   Annual   962.13
1Bd/2Bth   Even   459.25
1Bd/2Bth   Odd   497.66
2/2 Ali'i   Annual   1279.04
2/2 Ali'i   Even   610.52
2/2 Ali'i   Odd   661.28
2Bd/2Bth   Annual   1253.3
2Bd/2Bth   Even   598.23
2Bd/2Bth   Odd   648.27
3Bd/3Bth   Annual   1782.79
3Bd/3Bth   Even   850.97
3Bd/3Bth   Odd   921.85
Standard   All   3.45
Presidential Club   Presidential   All   3.98


*Pahio at Ka'Eo'Kai Timeshare   Phase II *

Annual   1557.06
Even   752.35
Odd   791.72
*Pahio at Ka'Eo'Kai Timeshare   Phase III *

Annual   1571.79
Even   760.72
Odd   806.94
*Pahio at Kauai Beach Villas *

1Bd/1Bth   Annual   1198.85
1Bd/1Bth   Even   576.09
1Bd/1Bth   Odd   617.99
1Bd/2Bth   Annual   1297.55
1Bd/2Bth   Even   624.59
1Bd/2Bth   Odd   667.99
2Bd/2Bth   Annual   1553.59
2Bd/2Bth   Even   750.38
2Bd/2Bth   Odd   797.67

*Pahio at Shearwater  *

2Bd/2Bth   Annual   1554.45
2Bd/2Bth   Even   741.88
2Bd/2Bth   Odd   799.9
3Bd/3Bth   Annual   1740.03
3Bd/3Bth   Even   834.24
3Bd/3Bth   Odd   892.5

*Palm Aire  *

1BR - Paradise Tower   Annual   969.82
1BR - Paradise Tower   Biennial   484.9
1BR - Paradise Village   Annual   952.83
1BR - Paradise Village   Biennial   476.6
1BR - Renaissance   Annual   955.79
1BR - Renaissance   Biennial   476.14
1BR-Paradise Village 120   Annual   962.31
1BR-Paradise Village 223   Annual   947.32
2BR - Paradise Tower   Annual   1125.92
2BR - Paradise Tower   Biennial   562.95
2BR - Renaissance   Annual   1118.41
2BR-Par Village (121-226)   Annual   1118.41
2BR-Par Village (121-226)   Biennial   559.19
2BR-Par Village (228-446)   Annual   1118.17
2BR-Par Village (228-446)   Biennial   559.07
Studio   Annual   776.59
Studio   Biennial   388.29
All   All   6.07

*Panama City Beach *

Standard   All   4.1
Presidential Club   Presidential   All   4.4

*Park City - Miners Club*

Presidential   Presidential   All   4.26

*Reunion *

All   All   5.35

*Riverside Suites *

1 BR   Annual   921.27
1 BR   Even   426.29
1 BR   Odd   510.64
1 BR Pent House   Annual   1172.65
1 BR Pent House   Even   530.35
1 BR Pent House   Odd   655.17
2 BR   Annual   1159.87
2 BR   Even   524.57
2 BR   Odd   647.93
2 BR Pent House   Annual   1219.56
2 BR Pent House   Even   551.57
2 BR Pent House   Odd   668.66
Lockoff   Annual   840.82

*Royal Garden at Waikiki *

All   All   4.79

*Royal Sea Cliff *

All   All   5.92
*Royal Vista *

All   All   5.99

*San Antonio - La Cascada*

All   All   5.02

*San Diego - Harbour Lights*

All   All   5.33

*San Francisco*

Presidential   All   3.76
*San Francisco-Canterbury *

Standard   All   3.43

*Sand's Ocean Club* 

1 BR   Annual   495.87
2 BR   Annual   597.84
Efficiency   Annual   327.52

*Santa Barbara*

1 BR   Annual   1094.23
1 BR   Biennial   547.11
2 BR   Annual   1189.97
2 BR   Biennial   594.99
Studio   Annual   922.81
Studio   Biennial   461.4

*Santee Ballard's Pointe * 

All   All   5.34

*Sapphire Valley *

Fairway Forest   DS   Annual   1177.7
Fairway Forest   SS   Annual   865.15
Foxhunt   All   Annual   902.93
Mt Laurel Villas   All   Annual   1305.49

*Sea Gardens*

Cabana   1 BR Week 1-51   Annual   716.66
Cabana   1 BR Week 1-51   Biennial   358.33
Cabana   2 BR Week 1-51   Annual   1014.4
Key West   All - Week 1-51   Annual   890.25
Key West   All - Week 1-51   Biennial   445.13
Ocean Palms   1 BR   Annual   1113.56
Ocean Palms   1 BR   Biennial   556.78
Ocean Palms   2 BR   Annual   1282.73
Ocean Palms   2 BR   Biennial   641.37
Oceanview   All - Week 1-51   Annual   772.03
Oceanview   All - Week 1-51   Biennial   386.01
Waterfalls   1 BR - week 1-51   Annual   737.6
Waterfalls   2 BR - week 1-51   Annual   1001.91
Waterfalls   Studio - week 1-51   Annual   572.4

*Sedona*

Red Rock   All   All   4.96

*Smokey Mountains - Governor's Crossing*

I   All   All   5.05
II   All   All   4.81

*Smugglers' Notch*

Aspens   1 BR   Annual   595.72
Aspens   1 BR   Even   275
Aspens   1 BR   Odd   284
Aspens   2 BR   Annual   943.97
Aspens   2 BR   Even   436
Aspens   2 BR   Odd   510
Aspens   3 BR   Annual   1275.95
Aspens   3 BR   Even   589
Aspens   3 BR   Odd   724
Balsams   2 BR   Annual   963.55
Balsams   2 BR   Even   434
Balsams   2 BR   Odd   514.5
Balsams   3 BR   Annual   1257.91
Balsams   3 BR   Even   566.5
Balsams   3 BR   Odd   690
Birches   2 BR   Annual   834.04
Commons   3 BR   Annual   1005.87
Evergreen   2 BR   Annual   927.47
Laurels   1 BR   Annual   760.57
Laurels   1 BR   Even   356.5
Laurels   1 BR   Odd   404
Laurels   3 BR   Annual   1301.22
Laurels   3 BR   Even   610
Laurels   3 BR   Odd   691
Maples   2 BR   Annual   793.34
Maples   2 BR   Even   362.5
Maples   2 BR   Odd   426.5
Nordland   1 BR - Unit 2   Annual   567.21
Nordland   1 BR - Unit 4   Annual   550.02
Nordland   2 BR - Unit 16   Annual   714.79
Nordland   2 BR - Unit 23   Annual   727.11
Nordland   2 BR - Unit 26   Annual   726.05
Nordland   2 BR - Unit 31   Annual   731.22
Oaks   2 BR   Annual   955.25
Oaks   2 BR   Even   437.5
Oaks   2 BR   Odd   508.5
Owls   3 BR   Annual   1225.55
Owls II   All   All   4.98
Pines   2 BR   Annual   930.87
Sycamores A   1 BR   Annual   714.89
Sycamores A   1 BR   Even   328.5
Sycamores A   1 BR   Odd   365.5
Sycamores A   2 BR   Annual   1020.4
Sycamores A   2 BR   Even   468.5
Sycamores A   2 BR   Odd   571
Sycamores A   3 BR   Annual   1379.89
Sycamores A   3 BR   Even   633.5
Sycamores A   3 BR   Odd   783.5
Sycamores B   1 BR   Annual   679.24
Sycamores B   1 BR   Even   312.5
Sycamores B   1 BR   Odd   335
Sycamores B   2 BR   Annual   965.38
Sycamores B   2 BR   Even   445
Sycamores B   2 BR   Odd   530
Sycamores B   3 BR   Annual   1305.51
Sycamores B   3 BR   Even   601.5
Sycamores B   3 BR   Odd   726
Sycamores B   4 BR   Annual   1783.11
Sycamores B   Studio   Annual   477.6
Sycamores C   1 BR   Annual   702.58
Sycamores C   1 BR   Even   327
Sycamores C   1 BR   Odd   383
Sycamores C   2 BR   Annual   923.58
Sycamores C   2 BR   Even   428
Sycamores C   2 BR   Odd   505.5
Sycamores C   3 BR   Annual   1143.62
Sycamores C   3 BR   Even   525.5
Sycamores C   3 BR   Odd   629.5
Tamaracks   1 BR   Annual   742.24
Tamaracks   1 BR   Even   348
Tamaracks   1 BR   Odd   390
Tamaracks   2 BR   Annual   961.16
Tamaracks   2 BR   Even   450
Tamaracks   2 BR   Odd   506
Tamaracks   3 BR   Annual   1266.72
Tamaracks   3 BR   Even   588
Tamaracks   3 BR   Odd   674
Tamaracks II   1 BR   Annual   733.02
Tamaracks II   1 BR   Even   346.5
Tamaracks II   1 BR   Odd   373.5
Tamaracks II   2 BR   Annual   968.33
Tamaracks II   2 BR   Even   451.5
Tamaracks II   2 BR   Odd   499.5
Tamaracks II   3 BR   Annual   1215.72
Tamaracks II   3 BR   Even   568.5
Tamaracks II   3 BR   Odd   625.5
Tamaracks III   1 BR   Annual   772.55
Tamaracks III   1 BR   Even   374
Tamaracks III   1 BR   Odd   394.5
Tamaracks III   3 BR   Annual   1220.43
Tamaracks III   3 BR   Even   589.5
Tamaracks III   3 BR   Odd   629
Tamaracks IV   2 BR   Annual   1053.79
Tamaracks IV   2 BR\   Even   494.5
Tamaracks IV   2 BR\   Odd   571.5
Tamaracks V   3 BR   Annual   1185.08
Tamaracks V   3 BR   Even   559
Tamaracks V   3 BR   Odd   620.5
Tamaracks VI   2 BR   Annual   889.81
Tamaracks VI   2 BR   Even   420.5
Tamaracks VI   2 BR   Odd   453.5
Tamaracks VI   3 BR   Annual   1188.18
Tamaracks VI   3 BR   Even   558
Tamaracks VI   3 BR   Odd   609
Vilmarksauna   2 BR - Unit 10   Annual   873.66
Vilmarksauna   2 BR - Unit 14   Annual   883.1
Vilmarksauna   2 BR - Unit 16   Annual   888.84
Vilmarksauna   2 BR - Unit 18   Annual   906.42
Vilmarksauna   2 BR - Unit 19   Annual   890
Vilmarksauna   2 BR - Unit 2   Annual   910.5
Vilmarksauna   2 BR - Unit 20   Annual   882.97
Vilmarksauna   2 BR - Unit 22   Annual   905.46
Vilmarksauna   2 BR - Unit 23   Annual   932.01
Vilmarksauna   2 BR - Unit 24   Annual   873.96
Vilmarksauna   2 BR - Unit 4   Annual   858.41
Vilmarksauna   2 BR - Unit 5   Annual   903.38
Vilmarksauna   2 BR - Unit 6   Annual   876.74
Vilmarksauna   2 BR - Unit 7   Annual   891.3
Willows I   1 BR   Annual   923.59
Willows I   1 BR   Even   427.5
Willows I   1 BR   Odd   505.5
Willows II   2 BR   Annual   883.9
Willows II   2 BR   Even   408
Willows II   2 BR   Odd   472.5
Willows III   2 BR   Annual   881.74
Willows III   2 BR   Even   413
Willows III   2 BR   Odd   473.5
Willows IV   2 BR   Annual   883.9
Willows IV   2 BR   Even   408
Willows IV   2 BR   Odd   480.5

*South Shore at Lake Tahoe*

   All   All   3.83

*Star Island * 

All   Annual   1119.99
All   Even   525
All   Odd   580
All   All   5.76

*Steamboat Springs*

   All   All   4.02

*Sundara Cottages*

-Presidential   All   All   5.14

*THE DELLS* 

All   All   7.5

*Towers on the Grove* 

All   All   4.6

*Waikiki Beach Walk*

   All   All   4.57

*West Winds * 

1 BR   Annual   950.78
2 BR   Annual   1004.74

*Williamsburg*

Governor's Green   All   All   6.55
Kingsgate   All   All   5.09
Patriot's   Saturday Side   Annual   910.2
Patriot's   Sunday Side   Annual   964.62



*also for your viewing pleasure provided by a generous TUGGER, here is an excel spreadsheet with this information to allow for easier sorting!*

http://tug2.net/resources/2017wyndhamMF.xlsx


----------



## TUGBrian

whew, thats quite a list.

Thanks to the anonymous tugger who provided the list!


----------



## TUGBrian

started with some better formatting for the a-b resorts....suggestions on how to make it better would be great before I go thru the entire list =)


----------



## Richelle

TUGBrian said:


> started with some better formatting for the a-b resorts....suggestions on how to make it better would be great before I go thru the entire list =)




I can put together a spreadsheet?


----------



## TUGBrian

i was already provided a spreadsheet with it all, but other than attaching it you cant really make a spreadsheet display in a post.


----------



## TUGBrian

bump, added a great spreadsheet that richelle created, its available at the bottom of the first post for download!


----------



## Richelle

For those who have Office 2010 or higher, you may have to click "Enable Editing" to use the sort feature.  There are multiple tabs for the different timeshare types and a calculator on the UDI tab.  You can sort by Resort name, room type (where applicable), MF, City, and State.  Enjoy!


----------



## DEWAYNE MARTINEZ

Are these numbers in $ per ? points?  I own at Glacier Canyon an the numbers don't seem to make sense for what I am paying for MF.  Right now I am paying $59/month for 80k points.


----------



## Richelle

The $ amount is per 1,000 points. So divide your points by 1,000 and you get 80. Divide your early fees ($708) by 80 and you will get your dollar amount per 1k points. For you it should come out to $8.85 per thousand.   That seems way higher then what's on the chart. Some people have different rates for different reasons. This is just a compilation of all the info everyone provided.  I would double check the assessment letter to see if there are any other charges besides HOA, reserve fund, and property tax. Maybe you have another fee in there that not everyone has. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BellaWyn

How are you handling the FW MF's at Legacy locations.  Flag Tanglewood FW 2017 MF is $698 total.


----------



## CO skier

DEWAYNE MARTINEZ said:


> Are these numbers in $ per ? points?  I own at Glacier Canyon an the numbers don't seem to make sense for what I am paying for MF.  Right now I am paying $59/month for 80k points.


The numbers are per 1000 points.  The minimum $128 program fee has a higher impact on smaller contracts.

Your 2016 MF = $708

$708 - $128 program fee - $8/month billing fee = $484

$484/80 = 6.05/thousand for 2016

A MF fee increase of 3.1% would get you to the listed $6.24/thousand, or an estimated $60.27/month in 2017.


----------



## Richelle

BellaWyn said:


> How are you handling the FW MF's at Legacy locations.  Flag Tanglewood FW 2017 MF is $698 total.



Is that the same for everyone, for every week?  Is that for all room types or a certain one?

This is what I have for Tanglewood in the speadsheet attached to the first post.

Flagstaff-Tanglewood |    All room types  |  $748.39 |    Flagstaff AZ


----------



## BellaWyn

Saw what you have in the first post for Flag, hence my question. Flag is a combo legacy location.  MF's are not the same for everyone because there are still a lot of unconverted FW units in Flag.

The unconverted Tanglewood FW units, regardless of size, have a current annual MF of $698.00.  The converted units, that have program fees, will be the higher rate and probably need to be reflected as pt/1K similar to UDI locations.

The Ridgewood HOA will be similar except the unconverted FW units MF's will be slightly higher because it's phased build that is not as old as Tanglewood.  Most all Tanglewood units are 2BR.  Ridgewood HOA will have a small handfull of 2BR units but is mostly all lockoff units.  So, more split ownerships in Ridgewood HOA and more weeks that have been converted.  But still, MF's for both Flag HOA's need to be reflected to show the distinctions similar to how you've done the older FL & Hi location MF's.​


----------



## Richelle

BellaWyn said:


> Saw what you have in the first post for Flag, hence my question. Flag is a combo legacy location.  MF's are not the same for everyone because there are still a lot of unconverted FW units in Flag.
> 
> The unconverted Tanglewood FW units, regardless of size, have a current annual MF of $698.00.  The converted units, that have program fees, will be the higher rate and probably need to be reflected as pt/1K similar to UDI locations.
> 
> The Ridgewood HOA will be similar except the unconverted FW units MF's will be slightly higher because it's phased build that is not as old as Tanglewood.  Most all Tanglewood units are 2BR.  Ridgewood HOA will have a small handfull of 2BR units but is mostly all lockoff units.  So, more split ownerships in Ridgewood HOA and more weeks that have been converted.  But still, MF's for both Flag HOA's need to be reflected to show the distinctions similar to how you've done the older FL & Hi location MF's.​


I don't know much about FW legacy.  I entered in the info TugBrian provided below.  Let me know how you think it should be displayed in the spreadsheet.  Should it go on the "Weeks Annual" tab?  How should it be displayed on the spread sheet for that tab based on what you see for the other legacy FW.  Please include the following info:

Resort
Room Type
Total yearly MF Fee $698

If there is a specific unit #, section, building, or week, please include that next to the resort name.  If here are specific room types, please include that in the Room type field.  If it does not matter, just put ALL.  If there is info you would like to add, please let me know and I'll see how it fits in there.  I can add a note somewhere if needed.


----------



## Sandy VDH

I would assume that these rates are without program fees.  Program fees will vary based on what program you participate in: regular, plus points, Platinum Reserve.  Each of these types have a different program fee or minimum fee.  So since it is variable based on ownership type it is better NOT to include it in the MF rates.


----------



## Richelle

Sandy VDH said:


> I would assume that these rates are without program fees.  Program fees will vary based on what program you participate in: regular, plus points, Platinum Reserve.  Each of these types have a different program fee or minimum fee.  So since it is variable based on ownership type it is better NOT to include it in the MF rates.



On the UDI tab, if it's a presidential rate, it's specified in the Resort name as Presidential.  I don't see why people would include the program fee in their rate, but it's possible. I created the spreadsheet with the information TubBrian posted. He might be able to tell you more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DWillar

2017 Fairfield Glade:
F/W 154,000
Maint: $613.80
Reserve: $195.66
P-Tax: $7.10
Total: $816.56 (+prog fee $128)
$5.30/1000  ($6.13 incl. prog fee)


----------



## Ty1on

BellaWyn said:


> How are you handling the FW MF's at Legacy locations.  Flag Tanglewood FW 2017 MF is $698 total.



Club collects MF in advance for FW conversions, so that they are currently collecting their estimation of what the 2018 fee will be, plus or minus the difference between the 2017 fees they had collected in advance and the actual billing received for 2017.  Therefore, the rate for a FW conversion will always be different from the rate the association directly bills FW owners.


----------



## BellaWyn

Ty1on said:


> Club collects MF in advance for FW conversions, so that they are currently collecting their estimation of what the 2018 fee will be, plus or minus the difference between the 2017 fees they had collected in advance and the actual billing received for 2017.  Therefore, the rate for a FW conversion will always be different from the rate the association directly bills FW owners.


Important for this distinction to be understood for the less experienced owners so, thank you for posting this detail. If we are to have a thorough reflection of annual MF's for all locations then all ownership types, per location, need to be included.


----------



## needhelp

Wyndham Patriots' Place
Contract Type: Fixed Week - Doubleshare (F/W)
Points: 126,000
Maintenance Fees: $658.32 
Reserve Fund: $271.30 
Property Tax: $35.00 
Total HOA Fee: $964.62 
$7.65/1000

Wyndham Tamarack
Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $7.50
Maintenance Fees: (105,000 / 1000) * $5.86 = $615.30 
Reserve Fund: (105,000 / 1000) * $1.46 = $153.30 
Property Tax: (105,000 / 1000) * $0.18 = $18.90 
Total HOA Fee: (105,000 / 1000) * $7.50 = $787.50 


Wyndham Avenue Plaza
Contract Type: Fixed Week (F/W)
Points: 140,000
Maintenance Fees: $609.15 
Reserve Fund: $148.43 
Property Tax: $19.95 
Total HOA Fee: $777.53 
$5.55/1000


----------



## TUGBrian

finally finished the fancy formatting of this...thanks to all who supplied the data!  (and smugglers notch clearly needs a few more ownership types)


----------



## Sandy VDH

Any info on Angel Fire affiliate rates?


----------



## jebloomquist

Sandy VDH said:


> Any info on Angel Fire affiliate rates?



Angel Fire - Sun Lodge
2017 Annual Maintenance Fee
Contract Type: Affiliate (AFF)
Points: 154,000
Maintenance Fee: $431.64
Reserve Fund: $31.05
Property Tax: $31.05
Total HOA Fee: $493.74
Program Rate for 1,000 Points: $0.57
Program Fee: (154,000 / 1000) * $0.57 = $87.78
CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Assessment
Annual Fee: $493.74 + $87.78 = $581.52
Annual Fee/1000 points $3.78


----------



## VegasBella

Avenue Plaza
1 bed legacy fixed holiday week $742.49


----------



## sjdanb

TUGBrian said:


> whew, thats quite a list.
> 
> Thanks to the anonymous tugger who provided the list!


Yes, thanks for this comprehensive and easy to read list.


----------



## sjdanb

TUGBrian said:


> whew, thats quite a list.
> 
> Thanks to the anonymous tugger who provided the list!


----------



## sjdanb

Yes, thanks for this comprehensive and easy to read list.


----------



## dandjane1

*For 2018: Daytona Beach Oceanwalk (Platinum UDI) $5.81 per 1,000 + 0.58 Prog. Fee=$6.39/1,00 all included.
For 2018: Daytona Beach Oceanwalk (Platinum CWA) $5.76 per 1,000 + 0.58 Prog. Fee=$6.34/1,00 all included.
(Remember when CWA first started up, it was supposed to be the "Blended MFs to keep MFs low? Now they're within $0.05 of the Oceanwalk UDI MFs, which have stayed relatively steady).
For 2018: National Harbor (Platinum UDI) $4.14 per 1,000 + $0.58 Prog. fee=$4.72/1,000 all included. The CWA owners should be complaining - they pay $1.62/1,000 MORE than the UDI folks!
The foregoing are from personal knowledge.*


----------



## dandjane1

*Sorry I dropped the zeroes - it's all "per 1,000 points".*


----------



## Frenchy007

This excel sheet is the perfect tool for me, thank you.

*Would someone know the MF for Clearwater in Tampa Bay, Florida?*


----------



## Nomad34

Clearwater is a city in pinellas county and the Tampa Bay area. This will be a good question since it has a minimum of over 250,000 to purchase was my last update selling point for grand desert too as they are the true value for exchanges now. 


Frenchy007 said:


> This excel sheet is the perfect tool for me, thank you.
> 
> *Would someone know the MF for Clearwater in Tampa Bay, Florida?*


----------

